# excess rein -why left side?



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

When I ride split reins I have them crossed in an x over their neck, so there's excess rein one to each side.
I think it's just personal preference, to be honest. I know a lot of people around here improvise them as a whip if the horse need it, and they hang the excess to the opposite aide they actually rein with (so that it's with their free hand and available for use).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

im guessing its because you hold the reins in your left hand ! im not western expert though. my trainer always said for hunters you want to have the bite of the reins to the outside.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

With split reins, the excess falls on the same side as which hand is holding the reins.


----------



## VACowgirl (Aug 14, 2011)

My excess rein falls to the right and I use it as a whip if my horse is being stubborn. Otherwise, I keep it wrapped up in a circle at my side like John Wayne :wink:


----------



## SHINE LIMITED (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks u guys! This forum is great. Its so helpful to read everyones opinion
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

GotaDunQH said:


> With split reins, the excess falls on the same side as which hand is holding the reins.


 
This thanks now I do not have to type it out.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

SHINE LIMITED said:


> Thanks u guys! This forum is great. Its so helpful to read everyones opinion
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you are riding for fun it is opinion of you are showing then the extra rein needs to be on the side of the hand you are using.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes it does fall on the same side as the hand.

Also especially if you are roping you hold your reins and coils in the left hand. The ends that way also do not get caught in your slack or dallies.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

That came about with the dismount. The cowboy could take the left rein (dismount side) and walk to his horse's head and the right rein would remain draped over the horse's neck. Your hunter reins are buckled and too short to work in this fashion.


----------



## SHINE LIMITED (Jun 10, 2012)

Cowchick and saddlebag that makes sense and explains it. Knowing the "why " is so important whether its for practical work or simply tradition, sometimes historical.thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

